# Annoying neighbour, to say the least ...



## BGood (Feb 20, 2015)

500 feet of my house.

If I get up to go to the bathroom at night, I'm blinded by his outside light. We don't need blinds or curtains in our windows, we're so far from any other house.

Two other neighbours are highly annoyed, but won't talk to him about it.

I complained to the city, there's a clear bylaw against such a thing. They gave him a warning and eventually a fine he didn't pay. He doesn't give a ... about it.

What would you do ?

This is what I see from my windows.








​This is the grass in the back yard, not shadowed by my cottage. (remember, he's 500 feet behind you in this pic)


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2017)

Shoot it out?


----------



## capnjim (Aug 19, 2011)

bb gun


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Meet fire with fire. Get a brighter light and flood his place with it.

Silly shit is more to my taste.

Pat Boone's "In A Metal Mood" and Paul Anka's "Rock Swings" on repeat all night, followed by bagpipes at dawn? 

Load up a potato cannon with fish heads and fire them into his eavestroughs.

Cordless drill meets tires.

Seriously, I got nothing except repeated calls to the bylaw officer, and a letter from a lawyer.


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2017)

...Or you could just ask them nicely to turn it off?


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Conversation might work. Perhaps a lower intensity light and re-aim it downwards a bit. After that, I have a pellet gun you can borrow


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2017)

maybe suggest a cover so that the light doesn't broadcast out to you?


----------



## ronmac (Sep 22, 2006)

If there is a by-law in place push the city to take stronger action. They have a lot more power to resolve this issue than you do. Call your councillors and make them aware of this and make sure that you are serious in holding them responsible for the solution.


----------



## BGood (Feb 20, 2015)

Not much I didn't try guys. I even went to the extent of making and installing at my own risk, an aluminium custom cut shade, that I embedded in his plastic globe. First try, he commented that it was like a candle now. Second version covered only a section that hid it from my place, screw the other neighbours that don't want to get involved. That 25% shade made it through one winter while I was away. When I came back a month ago, it was gone.



ronmac said:


> If there is a by-law in place push the city to take stronger action. They have a lot more power to resolve this issue than you do. Call your councillors and make them aware of this and make sure that you are serious in holding them responsible for the solution.


There is a strong bylaw and the city gave him warnings and a fine he didn't pay. They tell once there, they won't send the police to deal with a light.

It's a nuisance, borderline aggression. I re-mailed the city telling them to put their pants and do something about it. If they don't, I'll fill a complaint with the police.

Pellet or bB gun is not an option


----------



## fretzel (Aug 8, 2014)

Strychnine???


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

BGood said:


> Not much I didn't try guys. I even went to the extent of making and installing at my own risk, an aluminium custom cut shade, that I embedded in his plastic globe. First try, he commented that it was like a candle now. Second version covered only a section that hid it from my place, screw the other neighbours that don't want to get involved. That 25% shade made it through one winter while I was away. When I came back a month ago, it was gone.
> 
> There is a strong bylaw and the city gave him warnings and a fine he didn't pay. They tell once there, they won't send the police to deal with a light.
> 
> ...


Did we establish what his concern is? Is it security? or just likes to light up his yard?


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

If a neighbour was blasting music after 11PM, one could have the police come by to tell them to turn it down. After all, being allowed to sleep is a right. If floodlights are penetrating one's home, and impairing sleep, there seems to be less perceived urgency in the need to respond, even though the net impact (your lights/music are driving me nuts) is the same.

Given that this appears to be a rural or semi-rural location, perhaps the neighbour might consider lower-level distributed light if the objective is to guard against something. I would imagine that the single high-intensity source is not doing wonders for their sleep either.

Or is there something criminal going on?


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

You say there is a by law, and he has been charged and fined, although he didn't pay. Keep on the city's/town's ass. Call lots and complain, if that does not work, try the local newspaper. They usually love stories where the local council/office are not doing their jobs in an obvious fashion.


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

Funny how such a small thing can be so annoying. 

For me its dog owners who don't keep their dogs quiet. If I go to a big city I rarely, if ever, hear a dog bark. But here in the village its non-stop. All the nearest dogs have been trained to obey my order to "SHUT UP" (followed by a rock hitting something close to them). Why should I have to discipline other peoples dogs? It's not the dogs fault -- they are tied up, caged and abandonded all day -- it's the owners fault ("oh, my dog doesn't bark"). One neighbour actually apologized this week and said the dogs would no longer be left out when they are away. I wish everyone was that thoughtful.

I don't know what I would do in your case. But I know it would bug me too. I think you are aware that you are not allowed to trespass or vandalize. Seems unfair that your neighbour is not taught to be polite.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

This sounds like a PITA situation. Annoying for sure.


----------



## WCGill (Mar 27, 2009)

I can sympathize as I have the same problem. A politically well-connected lawyer and her husband, both up in years, built a 4300 sq. ft. mcmansion behind our place and have gas lights in the yard that burn 24/7. Unbelievably annoying! The one furthest from our property seems to have gone out or they turned it off as it shines more in their windows. Occasionally a huge wind will blow them out, much to my delight. 
Now my neighbour to the side has put up solar lights on a tall pedestal that while not as bright as the gas lights, still shine into our eyes when on the deck at night or looking out the windows. I just don't get it. We need more darkness.


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

Lola said:


> This sounds like a PITA situation. Annoying for sure.


You are correct. The barking for some dogs is quite desperate. 

"I'm here. I'm alone. Where's the pack? Help me, help me." 

Unfortunately, such owners learn nothing from a call to the Humane Society. "But, I LOVE my dog!"


----------



## BGood (Feb 20, 2015)

GuitarsCanada said:


> Did we establish what his concern is? Is it security? or just likes to light up his yard?


He put it up while he was building, because he said he was afraid someone would come and steel some of his material. I never seen anything left outside at night. He's anal about that light.


mhammer said:


> ... perhaps the neighbour might consider lower-level distributed light if the objective is to guard against something. I would imagine that the single high-intensity source is not doing wonders for their sleep either.


Like I said before, I tried that and it didn't last. I heard his wife complains about the light in the windows at night.


Jim DaddyO said:


> Call lots and complain, if that does not work, try the local newspaper.


That's exactly where I'm at.


KapnKrunch said:


> I think you are aware that you are not allowed to trespass or vandalize.


I know that, but it's friggin' tempting ! What about parking my van by his house at 2 in the morning and with the help of a current converter, give him some Star Spangled Banner à la Jimi or some Eddy VH, until he turns it down.

And there is NO WAY I am going to put blinds on my windows. I am in the middle of nowhere and he has no right doing what he's doing.

Am I not far enough from my neighbours ?


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

I hate to say it, but when you have a neighbor that does not exhibit any sort of good-neighbor attitude, your only recourse (besides the laws, which may never work) is probably fighting fire with fire. A very directional high intensity light aimed right at his house. He couldn't really complain about yours without realizing what a prick he is being. Maybe it doesn't bother him but it sounds like it will have an impact on his wife - and therefore his 'happy life' probably won't be anymore. 

The other option, although expensive and high-impact: is there any way the physic would work such that you could build a wall that will put your house in a shadow? I'd still just go with a huge, directional spotlight. Way cheaper, and no impact in the daytime.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Put a mirror up on your property line. He wont like it but you're allowed to as far as i know.


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2017)

High/Deaf said:


> A very directional high intensity light aimed right at his house.


----------



## capnjim (Aug 19, 2011)

I agree with the fire with fire method. But, you need to make it look unintentional. Is there any kind of project you can do outside in the evening? Build something, have a crazy bright "work light", then just forget to turn it off. Make sure its directional and pointing in his window.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

capnjim said:


> I agree with the fire with fire method. *But, you need to make it look unintentional. *


I don't know if I would make that a priority. 

If you've had multiple discussions with him and you've even gone to the extent of actually putting up some physical remediation, which he has decided to remove, I think I would be past the 'Mr. Niceguy' phase of the operation. 

But I've never experienced this myself. I don't ever want to have bad neighbor relations - our homes are our castles. I had a neighbor that had an errant motion detector light on his back door that went crazy for a few days, turning on and off through the night and shining into my bedroom. I just told him about it and he a) fixed the light so it wouldn't strobe on and off unnecessarily and b) re-aimed it so it wasn't directly at my house. I will now bend over backwards to help him with anything I can, if possible.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

I see the seed of a movie script here...


----------



## BGood (Feb 20, 2015)

I won't turn into an asshole to fight an asshole.


----------



## Hammerhands (Dec 19, 2016)

Turn your house around.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

We had the same problem with our next door neighbour who leaves his 3 bright garage lights on at night. Just closed the blinds and added dark curtains in our bedroom. It works fine. He is a good neighbour and we get along fine. I found spending a few dollars on a couple of curtains was easier than bringing it up with him. He is worried about security.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

get a couple gallons of gasoline. pour out the words *turn off the lite* into the grass in big letters. dont light it on fire. 




















8


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Some good suggestions, I don't have any new light to shed on the situation.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Steadfastly said:


> We had the same problem with our next door neighbour who leaves his 3 bright garage lights on at night. Just closed the blinds and added dark curtains in our bedroom. It works fine. He is a good neighbour and we get along fine. I found spending a few dollars on a couple of curtains was easier than bringing it up with him. He is worried about security.


Tell him to get a Doberman.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

The simplest solution is don't drink water past 6pm.


----------



## bluebayou (May 25, 2015)

Put a search light on a rotating motor. Make it look like his light but better - it will become a flashing pia for him.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)




----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

Robert1950 said:


> I see the seed of a movie script here...


Now playing: "The Light" (in scary letters)


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

I like the well placed mirror idea. Particularly a concaved mirror to focus the light into a narrower beam.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

*For Sale is a stunning example of an original WWII 60" AAA searchlight.*


----------



## dcole (Oct 8, 2008)

In my experience, fighting fire with fire tends to get me in trouble and the problem from the other individual persists. I think buying window coverings is your best option. Keeps your sanity and keeps the situation with the neighbor kosher.

You mentioned a few times about the lack of window coverings. Is it a point of pride with you to not have any?


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

I have one neighbor that is a complete P...

I started planting bushes and trees to completely cut him off from my life.

Do you really need to see his house ? would nature be a better view ?

Plant stuff, seems you have the room for it.

Me, I would take out one of my riffles and shoot the F... thing... 

But that's just me...


----------



## Distortion (Sep 16, 2015)

I wish I had your problems. My neighbour just put a new oversized A/C unit two feet from my wall between our homes (linked Town house). Thing will shake you out of bed. I moved the bed and have not said anything yet. The old one had a rubber matt under it to help kill the vibration. You would think the installer would clue in but he got rid of that. Bylaw says eight feet is required. He has been good about the guitar so at this point I am letting it slide.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

We have planted cedar trees around the perimeter of the the cottage and our house. It's our private little oasis away from those "prying" eyes of the nosy neighbors. It's perfect! No one can see in because of the dense growth of these trees.


----------



## BGood (Feb 20, 2015)

L'enfer c'est les autres. 
_Jean-Paul Sartre
_
Hell is other people



dcole said:


> I think buying window coverings is your best option.
> You mentioned a few times about the lack of window coverings. Is it a point of pride with you to not have any?


Not pride, design. I've never had shades in my windows, I make it a point to carefully choose where I live so I don't need any. I'm not going to change the way I've live in my house, to please a neighbour with no respect whatsoever.



Frenchy99 said:


> Plant stuff, seems you have the room for it.


Do you see any trees in the photo ? Nothing grows beyond 3 feet high over here. When there's a hurricane tail that goes through, everything with leaves gets burned black.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

So you don't want to modify your behaviour or take steps to get your neighbor to modify his? Since you aren't looking for a workable solution, is the point of this thread to vent?


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

BGood said:


> Do you see any trees in the photo ? Nothing grows beyond 3 feet high over here. When there's a hurricane tail that goes through, everything with leaves gets burned black.


Was not aware of that !



BGood said:


> I won't turn into an asshole to fight an asshole.


Sometimes , you have to fight fire with fire...


----------



## LanceT (Mar 7, 2014)

You must have a local rag or news outlet who could bring their camera crew out at night and set up some lights to you know, shed some light on the subject.
The CBC doesn't have a ton to write about so there's an option.
Headlines could be something like "Neighbours Looking To Brighten Relationship"
Also you could call the police for a suspected grow op.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

capnjim said:


> bb gun


30-30.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Mooh said:


> Meet fire with fire. Get a brighter light and flood his place with it.
> 
> Silly shit is more to my taste.
> 
> ...


Nothing wrong with bagpipes at dawn. Hell the guy could be Black Watch and thank you.


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2017)

Perhaps a compromise... You get a super triple bright light of your own strategically placed for maximum impact, as well as some lightproof curtains.


----------



## BGood (Feb 20, 2015)

Player99 said:


> Perhaps a compromise... You get a super triple bright light of your own strategically placed for maximum impact, as well as some lightproof curtains.


Why should I invest my own money to solve a problem that affects the whole neighborhood ? 

I complained to the city. They are supposed to look into it ... again.

One of the complaining neighbour is all chummy chummy with the jerk and he asks ME to go talk with him, because going the coercive way, will just add fuel to the fire, he explains.

I am sick and tired of fighting others battles. Why doesn't HE go see his good jerk friend and ask him gently to hide that light ? Everybody is about to shoot that light with a nuclear device ... but none will try to talk sense into the asshole. Jean's got a big mouth, he'll do it for us. Sick of it ...


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Have you not asked him to turn it off?


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2017)

BGood said:


> Why should I invest my own money to solve a problem that affects the whole neighborhood ?
> 
> I complained to the city. They are supposed to look into it ... again.
> 
> ...


Post his number here and we can all give him a call...


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Player99 said:


> Post his number here and we can all give him a call...


Brilliant! Excellent idea! Especially given that we live in so many time zones and it is very likely that we could get a bit mixed up and call him VERY early in the morning/middle of the night.


----------



## ZeroGravity (Mar 25, 2016)

Post his phone number on Reddit or 4chan and he'll get calls all the time from around the world!


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Player99 said:


> Post his number here and we can all give him a call...


Could be classified as harassment.


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2017)

Electraglide said:


> Could be classified as harassment.


Call Flood.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

Get a Twin Reverb and a Tele. Use the bright switch and play some Albert Collins licks for a few hours.


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

Sue him for damages. Self represent.


----------



## CDWaterloo (Jul 18, 2008)

Dealing with a bad neighbour is a tough one. It looks like there are tons of things you can do, but in reality you can only go with the laws if you are a rational individual. I am having a bad neighbour experience as well. Maybe I should start a new thread on this.
I think bylaws are not followed many times by the authorities. They do not care if the issue is not so important (for them). I am having this problem even in a city, and I do not know what would be the situation in rural areas.
Best advice I can think of is call the cops again, and let them talk to your neighbour. and ask them if they can be a witness of the issue if you need (ask a business card). And then if your neighbour still ignores the issue, complain to the city and tell them you have a witness cop and give them their contact information. Tell them if they do not care of the situation, you will sue them. In my case, this worked for a while (about a year - noise complaint), but my neighbour is a really arrogant, bad person. He can find tons of things to annoy his neighbours  I hope you can find the best way to deal with your issue...


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

I don't have a bad neighbor, but ..............

I live beside a park, so I guess you could say I have hundreds of them, coming and going at all hours of the day and night. Some of the worst are parents of young ball players, 6 to 10 years old. Bad language, bad attitudes, leaving garbage all over. It's crazy how impolite some people are - and they are training their children. So sad!


----------



## BGood (Feb 20, 2015)

If I was to come in after that neighbor got set up, I guess I wouldn't have much to say. But after 10 years of peace and darkness, there he is, in my face.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Time to set up the rig on the front lawn and start serenading them...


----------



## TheYanChamp (Mar 6, 2009)

My mom's ex had some good neighbour wars growing up. 

The neighbour was a wack job, head shrink at the local hospital, kept his wife and kids well medicated while his mistress lived on the property in a fifth wheel. The wife complained so he had her committed etc etc.

Anyways, he had a flock of peacocks. I don't mean one or two, but a whole flock. They seemed to prefer to sun on our deck which was far from their own cages and 5 acres of land, so our deck was always covered with bird crap. I mean get the pneumatic scraper kind of coverage. They also ate all of our garden and landscaping despite the recommendations of toxic chemicals to deter them. So after complaining numerous times and trying to get bylaw involved, the neighbour refused to do anything about it since they were a 'free majestic bird' and they were free roaming etc. So my step dad shot one, bagged it, and then left it on his front porch in the middle of the night. The next week the flock had a brand new large chain link enclosure, never had a problem again.

The next spring, the guy planted dozens of fast growing trees every 3' along our property line which was barely below our view property. (we were on a hill overlooking a lake) In a few short years they would block our view completely. Again, he tried talking with the guy, but it was on his property so he could do what he wanted, refused to negotiate or agree to have us plant shrubs or shorter tree's etc. So my first criminal endeavor was drilling holes into the base of only the tree's that would block us and pouring boiling salt water and some other chemical into them when it was about -20 out. Those tree's never did get a chance to grow!


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

The asshole right beside our cottage who planted a Weeping Willow! The roots of these trees grow at a very alarming rate! They can do great damage! We have some insidious plans for this tree once these idiots stop coming to their cottage in the fall. That tree is going down for the count.


----------



## BGood (Feb 20, 2015)

TheYanChamp said:


> So my first criminal endeavor was drilling holes into the base of only the tree's that would block us and pouring boiling salt water and some other chemical into them ...


That is similar to one of the schemes I came up with. Drill a hole in the buried power line and pour acid in it. Would take him some time to figure out where the problem lies. But if I don't want to get electrocuted, I would have to do it when it's off ... in daylight.

What I think I'll do is figure out the height under the bulb, take a long stick (I have 15' windsurfing masts that would probably do it) with something catchy at the end and while he's gone, unscrew the bulb just enough so there's no contact.

He'll then have to rent a boom lift to fix it, because the guy won't climb a ladder. I have to go to the store where they sell those lights and find out if the bulb is screwed or twist locked.



Then repeat ...


----------



## TheYanChamp (Mar 6, 2009)

I'm not sure of the fire hazard of pouring acid onto a live power line, not to mention the hassle of finding exactly where the conduit runs. I'm sure you could access the wiring at the base of the pole.

Or wait until he's on vacation and call a company to remove it, billing it to his address!

Sent from my SGH-T999V using Tapatalk


----------



## Guest (Aug 2, 2017)

BGood said:


> That is similar to one of the schemes I came up with. Drill a hole in the buried power line and pour acid in it. Would take him some time to figure out where the problem lies. But if I don't want to get electrocuted, I would have to do it when it's off ... in daylight.
> 
> What I think I'll do is figure out the height under the bulb, take a long stick (I have 15' windsurfing masts that would probably do it) with something catchy at the end and while he's gone, unscrew the bulb just enough so there's no contact.
> 
> ...


Find out what bulb it is. Get a burned out one, or get a new one and burn it out. When he leaves install the burned out bulb. Repeat as necessary.


----------



## BGood (Feb 20, 2015)

Player99 said:


> Find out what bulb it is. Get a burned out one, or get a new one and burn it out. When he leaves install the burned out bulb. Repeat as necessary.


Sounds a bit like my plan.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

High powered pellet gun.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

butterknucket said:


> High powered pellet gun.


Just beware that you need a PAL to have one of the high FPS air rifles.


----------



## BGood (Feb 20, 2015)

I am not going to start shooting around, that's for sure. Iles de la Madeleine is not in Trumpland.


----------



## Guest (Aug 2, 2017)

BGood said:


> Sounds a bit like my plan.


Except with my plan, he will always be blowing bulbs. With yours, he just screws them back in. With my plan, there will be questions about the power, electricians, new parts and new bulbs. With yours, he just screws the bulb in again.


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

laristotle said:


>


This is what I was going to suggest...get a hold of some high powered aircraft landing lights and locate them as close to his lot line as possible. Aim right in his windows.

If that doesn't work...make them blink.

at random

I'm not serious of course...fun to think about though


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

BGood said:


> That is similar to one of the schemes I came up with. Drill a hole in the buried power line and pour acid in it. Would take him some time to figure out where the problem lies. But if I don't want to get electrocuted, I would have to do it when it's off ... in daylight.
> 
> What I think I'll do is figure out the height under the bulb, take a long stick (I have 15' windsurfing masts that would probably do it) with something catchy at the end and while he's gone, unscrew the bulb just enough so there's no contact.
> 
> ...


Drill a hole in the buried power line.....right. The light probably has a sensor that is on the fixture that turns the bulb off and on....if it turns off. The bulb is probably 90' to you making it hard to unscrew from the ground. You got to figure that if he has a light that bright then he probably has a few security cameras around the place......one of which could be pointing right at your place.


----------



## BGood (Feb 20, 2015)

Electraglide said:


> Drill a hole in the buried power line.....right.


The line is going up the pole in a metal pipe, but it must be loose underground. So, right at the base of the post would be where to drill.



Electraglide said:


> The light probably has a sensor that is on the fixture that turns the bulb off and on....if it turns off.


 It has a sensor (on the fixture, I don't know), so off during the day.



Electraglide said:


> The bulb is probably 90' to you making it hard to unscrew from the ground.


What do you mean by a 90' bulb ?



Electraglide said:


> ... he probably has a few security cameras around the place......one of which could be pointing right at your place.


No cameras, he's way to vain for that.


----------



## Distortion (Sep 16, 2015)

http://images.dunelm.com/i/dm/blackout_banner_17_static_narrow.jpg?qlt=80

a bunch of these should do the trick.


----------



## BGood (Feb 20, 2015)

Distortion said:


> http://images.dunelm.com/i/dm/blackout_banner_17_static_narrow.jpg?qlt=80
> 
> a bunch of these should do the trick.


Never


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)




----------



## BGood (Feb 20, 2015)

Robert1950 said:


>


That might scorch the shingles on my house though ...


What if ... I could spin the post 90°, so the light ends up behind it, hidden from me ? 

Hmmm ...


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

BGood said:


> The line is going up the pole in a metal pipe, but it must be loose underground. So, right at the base of the post would be where to drill.
> 
> It has a sensor (on the fixture, I don't know), so off during the day.
> 
> ...


90 degree bulb......your pole goes up vertically and the bulb screws in 90 degrees to vertical, not like most house bulbs that are vertical. Most pole lights are like street lights which are 90 degree lights. Most have a solar sensor on the light fixture so they turn off and on depending on the light outside. That shuts the power off at the fixture so the wire is still very much alive. If it's done properly the cable is a few feet under the ground and the pipe should go under the ground also and not just to the base of the pole. As far as cameras go, most people with a light like that are slightly paranoid and usually have a few security cameras pointing in every direction.


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

Some nice big reflective Mylar mirrors on your property line would send it right back to him. Looks like a 4' x 100' roll is only about $50, so a 50' wide x 8' tall "privacy" fence would not be that expensive.

Wholesale 600W 1000W Digital Ballasts, Indoor Grow Tents, HPS MH Bulbs Vancouver BC Canada 4 feet x 100 feet Reflective Mylar Film - Accessories


----------



## BGood (Feb 20, 2015)

Electraglide said:


> 90 degree bulb......your pole goes up vertically and the bulb screws in 90 degrees to vertical, not like most house bulbs that are vertical. Most pole lights are like street lights which are 90 degree lights. Most have a solar sensor on the light fixture so they turn off and on depending on the light outside. That shuts the power off at the fixture so the wire is still very much alive. If it's done properly the cable is a few feet under the ground and the pipe should go under the ground also and not just to the base of the pole. As far as cameras go, most people with a light like that are slightly paranoid and usually have a few security cameras pointing in every direction.


This is not a metropolitan area, it's but a few properties by the sea. Look at the pic of my house up there. This guys is not paranoid, he's just frigin' anal about having his house lit up like if he was in Vegas.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

BGood said:


> This is not a metropolitan area, it's but a few properties by the sea a. Look at the pic of my house up there. This guys is not paranoid, he's just frigin' anal about having his house lit up like if he was in Vegas.


COuld say the same thing about the guy who doesn't want to install curtains. If the municiplity has fined himand he hasn't paid then take it to court....it's your dime.


----------



## BGood (Feb 20, 2015)

Electraglide said:


> COuld say the same thing about the guy who doesn't want to install curtains. If the municiplity has fined himand he hasn't paid then take it to court....it's your dime.


So I am anal about not wanting to kneel to the assshole that pisses all his neighbors ? If I go piss on your doorstep every night, you will simply wash it out every single morning, without trying to stop it from happening ? You have a funny way to deal with problems.

I shouldn't have to protect myself against his aggressions, I should try to eliminate these aggressions.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

BGood said:


> So I am anal about not wanting to kneel to the assshole that pisses all his neighbors ? If I go piss on your doorstep every night, you will simply wash it out every single morning, without trying to stop it from happening ? You have a funny way to deal with problems.
> 
> I shouldn't have to protect myself against his aggressions, I should try to eliminate these aggressions.


Your problem isn't about someone urinating on your step.

It's a solution that doesn't cost a lot of money and fixes the problem. Do you want to solve the problem or keep on fighting? The fighting is upsetting you to a great degree which has been known to cause serious health problems. Yes, the guy appears to be somewhat of an idiot. Idiots are very difficult to reason with. What's more important; winning or solving the problem? It's your choice.


----------



## BGood (Feb 20, 2015)

BGood said:


> Not pride, design. I've never had shades in my windows, I make it a point to carefully choose where I live so I don't need any. I'm not going to change the way I've live in my house, to please a neighbour with no respect whatsoever.


Forget it. It has been kind of a fun and creative thread up to now.

Let's say problem solved.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Thanks for this thread. It has been an interesting (and fun) read. However, I understand why you want to bring it to a close.

Would you consider letting us know how the problem was actually solved in the future? 

Good luck with finding a solution (meant with sincerity).


----------



## BGood (Feb 20, 2015)

greco said:


> Thanks for this thread. It has been an interesting (and fun) read. However, I understand why you want to bring it to a close.
> 
> Would you consider letting us know how the problem was actually solved in the future?
> 
> Good luck with finding a solution (meant with sincerity).


Yes I will.


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

Not an immediate solution, but how about planting trees along the lot line?


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

BGood said:


> So I am anal about not wanting to kneel to the assshole that pisses all his neighbors ? If I go piss on your doorstep every night, you will simply wash it out every single morning, without trying to stop it from happening ? You have a funny way to deal with problems.
> 
> I shouldn't have to protect myself against his aggressions, I should try to eliminate these aggressions.


He is being aggresive by having the light? Aren't you the guy who trespassed on his property and put some sort of shade on his light and now wants to trespass on his property to damage the same light?


----------



## BGood (Feb 20, 2015)

Scotty said:


> Not an immediate solution, but how about planting trees along the lot line?





BGood said:


> Jul 25, 2017
> Do you see any trees in the photo ? Nothing grows beyond 3 feet high over here.


----------



## BGood (Feb 20, 2015)

Electraglide said:


> He is being aggresive by having the light? Aren't you the guy who trespassed on his property and put some sort of shade on his light and now wants to trespass on his property to damage the same light?


Would you please read the thread before accusing me of trespassing ?


BGood said:


> Jul 24, 2017
> I even went to the extent of making and installing at my own risk, an aluminium custom cut shade, that I embedded in his plastic globe. First try, he commented that it was like a candle now. Second version covered only a section that hid it from my place ...


You think I would have asked his opinion about the shade effectiveness, if I did it without his permission.


----------



## BGood (Feb 20, 2015)

Topic closed. I don't need to rehash all I've said before, for the benefit of those who don't bother reading the whole tread.


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

BGood said:


> Topic closed. I don't need to rehash all I've said before, for the benefit of those who don't bother reading the whole tread.


 I think you may be part of your own problem


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

Be patient. Keep hounding the town - particularly your local councillor. Eventually, the unpaid fines will show up on his property taxes. The town can eventually get permission from the courts to remove the light and bill it to the property owner. 

My mom has a bad landlord for a neighbour. It has taken some time, but with fines and bills showing up on the tax bill, things are starting to improve.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

BGood said:


> Would you please read the thread before accusing me of trespassing ?
> You think I would have asked his opinion about the shade effectiveness, if I did it without his permission.


I even went to the extent of making and installing at my own risk, an aluminium custom cut shade, that I embedded in his plastic globe. First try, he commented that it was like a candle now. Second version covered only a section that hid it from my place ...
Nothing here that says you asked his permission before you installed the first shade and Since you installed two shades, go and be the good neighbour and install a third one that won't fall off.....and get curtains.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Scotty said:


> I think you may be part of your own problem


You think?


----------



## BGood (Feb 20, 2015)

greco said:


> Would you consider letting us know how the problem was actually solved in the future?


Voilà !
Coming back from a month away, I find the plastic globe put back on and a nice 360° shade added inside it. Light is now directed to the ground below it and is as pale as a distant star from here.

When I last left here, I sent the inspector an email asking him to throw the book at him and have the bylaw applied to the letter. If not I was going to call the cops on a public nuisance and send a letter to the local rag.

I don't know what made it happen, but it's fixed, I didn't have to modify my property and I again see the Milky Way at night.

Some of you seem to think it's not worth standing up for your rights. I do. I hope you never get someone step on your toes, you just might have to rethink your beliefs then.


Thank you all for your humour and support.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

BGood said:


> Voilà ! I again see the Milky Way at night.
> 
> 
> Thank you all for your humour and support.


Not being able to see the Milky Way would have bothered me the most. Glad you can see it again. It is a magnificent creation I never tire of seeing.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

BGood said:


> Voilà !
> Coming back from a month away, I find the plastic globe put back on and a nice 360° shade added inside it. Light is now directed to the ground below it and is as pale as a distant star from here.


Thanks for letting us know.

Enjoy the new, pale, distant star.


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2017)

Now you won't see it coming for you.


----------

